# ''Bears,Cubs & Chubs'' Transformation Challenge Final Pics and Winner Tread



## [SIL] (Apr 2, 2013)

The time for the chalenge is up..post your starting and final pictures here..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm expecting a last minute surge from azza... Really what if he has been sandbagging it this whole time, and he comes out jakked and tan?


----------



## Watson (Apr 2, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I'm expecting a last minute surge from azza... Really what if he has been sandbagging it this whole time, and he comes out jakked and tan?



all i would say is its about fucken time and salute him

but

what if elvis is still alive and hes dating witney houston


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2013)

my pics are in my journal. and s2h is fucking judge.. 

fuck this bullshit

he'll fucking rig this thing as well... he's a faggot lying fucking pussy.

fuck that cheap nigger.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 2, 2013)

I def don't see the guy as legit now....though no way me and Ronnie beat either of you


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2013)

well i'm not posting shit up in this fucking thread.

s2h is a judge, so fuck this bull shit.

he's a fucking nigger and he ain't worth shit.


that fucking nigger is online and still hasn't responded to anything except shoot me gay messages


----------



## SheriV (Apr 2, 2013)

whats it going to take to make you less pissed about this?

when s2h said thanks for the nice video he was joking around and meant the chainsaw vid, he never claimed I sent him anything else

I offered to forfeit and now you don't want it


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 2, 2013)

Subbed for tranny pics.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Apr 3, 2013)

azza looks better i swear!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 3, 2013)

My gilf had work late tonight so I had no one snap my pics.I looked better in my last pic anyway I been off tren for over month and just been crusing trying to decide to pct or not.I started working on the river most days are 12-10 hours physical labor I don't care tho I still look better then my start.I will still post pics ASAP I don't want bottle of halo for her 3rd place tho keep it


----------



## Watson (Apr 3, 2013)

what is "working on the river" working on a boat or near the river?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 3, 2013)

thanx guys, i trained tonight


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 3, 2013)

While Heavy is more yoked than Saney, from purely a transformation perspective, this is pretty close IMO.  Congrats to both.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 3, 2013)

Saney and HI did a great job.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 3, 2013)

Griffith said:


> what is "working on the river" working on a boat or near the river?


Basically offshore type work but I go home everyday just to sleep and come right back


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 3, 2013)

sacred to death to ask wife for help with pics....tried to take back pic but was shaking like crazy from work out...i lost 12 to 15 pounds without trying...meh


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2013)

When's the _attitude _transformation contest?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2013)

Saney said:


> *my pics are in my journal.* and s2h is fucking judge..
> 
> fuck this bullshit
> 
> ...



(deletes journal)


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 3, 2013)

very nice work guys.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 3, 2013)

I wish I would have ran tren whole time but things didn't work out that way.I also know I could be a beast if I would have focused on a diet rather then rely on gear.I refuse blast again without diet 100% on track and sorry about  bad pics I dont know how to pose.I did pics fast kind of weird when your bro who doesn't even lift taking pics.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Saney and Heavy have the best transformations, I respect the day to day it takes to get it done.
 Saney, what was Your starting weight and finish weight? 

I'm just curious, why is there a judge? Why don't members vote for the winner?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 3, 2013)

Saney and heavy def put in the wrk


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 3, 2013)

Third place should be giving azza for suppliment samples and reviews


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 3, 2013)

OTG you did some work too, respect.


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Saney and Heavy have the best transformations, I respect the day to day it takes to get it done.
> Saney, what was Your starting weight and finish weight?
> 
> I'm just curious, why is there a judge? Why don't members vote for the winner?




I believe my starting weight was 242, finish weight was 223


----------



## independent (Apr 4, 2013)

I cant wait to hear the crying when saney loses.


----------



## Saney (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't mind losing when I should.

I just don't want Niggers like s2h to Fix contests so I lose no matter how bad I should win.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

Ronnie has got this one in the bag


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 4, 2013)

I want thank dominoes,7-11 nachos,jewgears,Sfu for late delivery and no tren.Iml for shirt thinking about cutting sleeves off of and going rednack on these bitches.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

wheres your iml shirt pic!


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 4, 2013)

Tomorrow gym I will where it


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

I actually think he did great^^^


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 4, 2013)

it's actually shaping up to be a decent competition..if only people had been more consistant with updates/logs and just to bother to take decent before/after pics then it could have been much better...


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Official ''Bears,Cubs &amp; Chubs'' Transformation Challenge Final Pics Thread*



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I actually think he did great^^^



Thanks KOS. I did this natural obvi since Im still trying for the babies but I couldnt imagine what I could have accomplished with gear abuse!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> it's actually shaping up to be a decent competition..if only people had been more consistant with updates/logs and just to bother to take decent before/after pics then it could have been much better...



I would have logged better...but I couldn't push enter...mine was the only log with vids...they got ragged on instantly


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 4, 2013)

You guys are beautiful!  HOT thread!  All winners imo.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

what a sweet lady


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

so the big change is someone standing on the bed to take pics?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 4, 2013)

Better angle and poses make difference and I didn't eat alot like I did last night


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

are you really wearing the same underwear?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 4, 2013)

Plus my lower back has abs better then my front


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 4, 2013)

I only wore them for pics last night lol


----------



## oufinny (Apr 5, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> Thanks KOS. I did this natural obvi since Im still trying for the babies but I couldnt imagine what I could have accomplished with gear abuse!



Impressive good sir, now that I realize those are your pics.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Official ''Bears,Cubs &amp; Chubs'' Transformation Challenge Final Pics Thread*

Nice work guys!


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 5, 2013)

1. Saney did great. Another winnng youtube video would be nice lol.
2. Heavy is a beast as always, but when compared to his other transformation, I think this one was a little less IMO.
3. KOS actually did well, you can tell a difference. KOS what were you weighing in the picture you were wearing a pink shirt and jeans I think a while back? I think that was the best picture you've posted of yourself. You were definitely leaner...

Just top 3 right?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 5, 2013)

Ezskanken said:


> 1. Saney did great. Another winnng youtube video would be nice lol.
> 2. Heavy is a beast as always, but when compared to his other transformation, I think this one was a little less IMO.
> 3. KOS actually did well, you can tell a difference. KOS what were you weighing in the picture you were wearing a pink shirt and jeans I think a while back? I think that was the best picture you've posted of yourself. You were definitely leaner...
> 
> Just top 3 right?


i just looked leaner cause veins were bulging...genetic...they pop out when i tell them to....i was 260 or little less....i am at a new low avg 242....but i alwasy shrink a little when i go on cuts (which i actually didnt for this contest, just some tweaks) and then fill back out


and i was flexing my forearm in those pics...i normally dont flex cuase i think its ridiculous for a fat guy to flex


----------



## Rednack (Apr 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and i was flexing my forearm in those pics...i normally dont flex cuase i think its ridiculous for a fat guy to flex


well guess what Alice...you still look ridiculous flexing, fat guy...


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 6, 2013)

It's between Saney and Heavy


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2013)

*ok,judges had their say and the results as follows

1.Heavyiron(hugs and kisses)
2.Saney(200$ store credit at IML)
3.OTG**(100$ store credit at IML)**
4.KOS**(50$ store credit at IML)**

CONGRATULATIONS!

*


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: ''Bears,Cubs &amp; Chubs'' Transformation Challenge Final Pics and Winner Tread*

Blausphamy


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2013)

i think its fairest result..the people where judged not only on the improvement they've made but also on the whole involvement in the project..those who kept their logs,updates,pics on track have done well in the end...


----------



## Saney (Apr 6, 2013)

I think Mr. Pee, pushed his belly out as far as he could, lost 10lbs, then sucked his gut in.


That's worth NOTHING in my book.

Notice my pictures where i'm not pushing my fat'ness out.. (everyone, with the exception of KOS, including heavy, pushed their guts out) 

buncha fags


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: ''Bears,Cubs &amp; Chubs'' Transformation Challenge Final Pics and Winner Tread*

My journal was shit.... No excuse there.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 6, 2013)

Azza doesnt get any free placebos? thats how he makes his living


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 6, 2013)

Saney said:


> I think Mr. Pee, pushed his belly out as far as he could, lost 10lbs, then sucked his gut in.
> 
> 
> That's worth NOTHING in my book.
> ...



Nope, I was just uber fat.... now I'm just fat.


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: ''Bears,Cubs &amp; Chubs'' Transformation Challenge Final Pics and Winner Tread*

Congrats guys!!!......****walks away kicking dirt mumbling "nigger rigged shit"


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 6, 2013)

Lol hey dice you actually primed now be perfect il time hit a cycle


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 6, 2013)

Since#


----------



## ordawg1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats to all on their hard work-Thanks-OD


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 6, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Lol hey dice you actually primed now be perfect il time hit a cycle



I'm still buisy eating clomid and Baselining HCG since my last sperm test was half of were it should be. doing another IVF in 2 months. After that I have some anadrol, test and deca I want to run. I need moosles


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> *ok,judges had their say and the results as follows
> 
> 1.Heavyiron(hugs and kisses)
> 2.Saney(200$ store credit at IML)
> ...




Congratulations to everyone that finished the challenge! This is one of the shortest ones I have ever been in and 10 weeks is really not enough time to get polished but several guys really dropped some body fat in this short time frame.

Winners please PM me your IML orders and ship addies and thank you very much for participating. I hope to see all of you guys continue to strive for your goals.

*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Home

*Thanks!


----------



## Saney (Apr 6, 2013)

Give me my free steroid powders!!!


----------



## Watson (Apr 7, 2013)

no place for azza??

da fuck!!!!!!!!!!

thin ice all......thin ice!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 7, 2013)

your funny


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats guys


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2013)

Yea, we all did great.

These need to be held more often IMO. Everybody wins in the end. 

I'm basically hanging around 227lbs for the past few days. I just need to stay under 230. So when I cut again in June, I won't have too much to lose and I can really get shredded like Heavy


----------



## independent (Apr 7, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Congratulations to everyone that finished the challenge! This is one of the shortest ones I have ever been in and 10 weeks is really not enough time to get polished but several guys really dropped some body fat in this short time frame.
> 
> Winners please PM me your IML orders and ship addies and thank you very much for participating. I hope to see all of you guys continue to strive for your goals.
> 
> ...



All that work just to win some fucking placebos from iml?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 7, 2013)

I got some free cynostaine and msten Prince said no black stone products


----------



## Saney (Apr 7, 2013)

M-Sten is nice shit man. Live by that. THE best oral I've ever used.

I requested about 12lbs of IML Protein.. can't get enough nutrition


----------



## independent (Apr 7, 2013)

Gay.


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ''Bears,Cubs &amp; Chubs'' Transformation Challenge Final Pics and Winner Tread*



bigmoe65 said:


> Gay.



Y thanks! If Im hot enough for the gays that means alot!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 7, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



One more


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ''Bears,Cubs &amp; Chubs'' Transformation Challenge Final Pics and Winner Tread*

Stud muffin!


----------

